# Oil Overfilled ? Problem



## HAO1996 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello , I have Nissan Versa 2016 SV. 43,2xx miles. at 43,1xx miles, engine oil was changed at mechanic. 
I check today, it is "overfilled". Mechanic Add 5 quarts instead of recommended 4.5 quarts. Is it OK to drive until next change or should 0.5 quart be drained. It drives fine not lost of power or run rough


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It'll be OK to drive it for a short while in an emergency situation, however in the long haul, it's best to drain that 0.5 qts. If you over-fill by about 1/4 qt., that's OK. Anymore then that and the front/rear crankshaft seals have to work harder to keep the oil in so there will be more tendency for leaks at those spots. If the oil level gets to be so high that the crankshaft throws start dipping into the oil, you start getting oil foaming. From this you get mixing of air with the oil in the oil galleries. Guess what! At high RPMs when the oil foaming is at it's greatest, the rod/main bearings start to starve for oil. After a while the bearings are ready for heaven.


----------

